

Capsicum: Practical capabilities for UNIX - sweis
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/security/capsicum/

======
sweis
Capsicum is a lightweight capability and sandboxing framework that was
recently presented at Usenix. The authors have used it to improve the
sandboxing of OpenSSL, dhclient, and a version of Chromium

Paper:
[http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/security/capsicum/papers/20...](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/security/capsicum/papers/2010usenix-
security-capsicum-website.pdf)

Slides:
[http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/security/capsicum/slides/20...](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/security/capsicum/slides/20100811-usenix-
capsicum.pdf)

